# MK Sound. MP9 Soundbar



## John2891 (Aug 30, 2017)

i just want to sell you fine audio enthusiasts a $1,400 soundbar, for $750
brand new. never used.
... thats almost 50% off...i know someone would benefit greatly. but sadly i can't give it to anyone bc i haven't posted 25 times, and been a member for month...sorry. 
you missed out on a really high quality speaker. its just sitting in my house...brand new. never used.
whatever...

J


----------

